# shuttering, shutting off, any concrete fix yet?



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

it's started last week when it shut off twice on the way to school. then it started to "shutter" and act like it wasn't getting any gas. it might kick back in or it might not. it seems to be a common problem with maximas around this year. if it helps lately i've been having trouble with my battery dying and my fuel pump is running after my car is turned off for maybe 30 seconds. one of my valves has no vacuum, but i'll get back to you on that. it also seems to be idling low and rough, sorry i can't tell you what it's at my tach is broken. thank you for any help you may offer.

92 maxima se 5spd


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

check your coilpacks for cracks.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> check your coilpacks for cracks.


I came here to post this..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

u be 2 slow


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> u be 2 slow


I told you i lost my password dammit!!!11!11!one!:loser:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> I told you i lost my password dammit!!!11!11!one!:loser:


firefox with password save FTW noob


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

internetautomart said:


> firefox with password save FTW noob


Not after a reformat..:balls:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

in all my years, I've only had to reformat my computers like 3 times and those were win95 or when I did an upgrade and I only had a full version/ new OS (i.e. Linux)


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

this all seemed to have happened after fixing an exhaust leek. would that have anything to do with it? and my car idles at 800rpm, it worked for a day. and can this be related to the cold in any way? it seems that the colder it gets outside the worse my car is, and the opposite.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

n_hall said:


> this all seemed to have happened after fixing an exhaust leek. would that have anything to do with it? and my car idles at 800rpm, it worked for a day. and can this be related to the cold in any way? it seems that the colder it gets outside the worse my car is, and the opposite.


maybe they screwed up a wire for the o2 sensor.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i haven't checked the O2 sensor yet. but today was one of the first days that it's been almost 40 degrees outside and my car ran perfectly. could the cold be freezing something or cloging a hose?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

anything is possible


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

today is was in the 20's and my car was acting up again. i'm pretty sure it's the cold that's doing this to it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you check your coil packs?
if yes then REPLACE (don't bother checking) your coolant temp sensor


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

it's too cold to do anything to my car right now. my friend did bring up that my coolant might be freezing because of a bad coolant/water ratio and the water is making a slush or even ice.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

would a broken tps make it do this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

not likely.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

it's been in the mid-40's for two days now and it isn't much better. i'm guessing that during the exhaust fix the o2 sensor got knocked into or anything else that you guys might recommend. please give your opinion.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i replaced the coolant temp sensor, but it didn't do much. then i tried unplugging the O2 sensor and it idled better but it still shutters. it will only not do it if i accelerate hard. MAF?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if the car idled better when you unplugged the o2, isn't that an indication to you that it is bad.


----------



## n_hall (Feb 4, 2008)

i've replaced both my coolant temp sensor and MAF. what else is there that can be wrong? could a blocked/broken exhaust be causing some of the problems? when i rev it it doesn't sound like it's hitting a rev limiter, it sounds like it's backfiring.


----------

